# bundled procedure



## misstigris (May 4, 2010)

We had a pt that came into the office. On the same dos the pt had 2 skin tags removed and 2 additional lesions (not skin tags) removed via shave method.

This was billed as 
11200
11300-59
11300-59

The insurance denied the 11200 (not as cosmetic, but due to they do not accept these two procedure codes being billed on the same day)
They paid on both of the 11300.

My question is, Is this worthwhile to appeal with chart notes? Or is this simply a write off we have to accept?

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2010)

It is entirely possible that you have the modifier in the wrong place.  Check the CCI edits, if the 11200 is a component of the 11300 the you would list, and if the 11300 has the higher RVU then you would do
11300
11300 59
11200 59
If the 11300 has the lower RVU but the 11200 is a component of the 11300 then you would list
11200 59
11300
11300 59
So you need to check the edits and the RVUs


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 5, 2010)

Debra is correct.  Code:
11300
11300-59
11200-59


----------

